# D10: Test Channels 480 & 481: Now Available



## llowrey (May 8, 2007)

I just noticed that ch 480 shows the following:

"103 B-Band Odd (13V). BBC confirmed working."

...and ch 481 shows the following:

"103 B-Band Even (18V). BBC confirmed working."


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

llowrey said:


> I just noticed that ch 480 shows the following:
> 
> "103 B-Band Odd (13V). BBC confirmed working."
> 
> ...


I just saw that too. Was not there earlier


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

llowrey said:


> I just noticed that ch 480 shows the following:
> 
> "103 B-Band Odd (13V). BBC confirmed working."
> 
> ...


Got 'em here too.


----------



## Cybercowboy (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm getting those too. Same messages.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

llowrey said:


> I just noticed that ch 480 shows the following:
> 
> "103 B-Band Odd (13V). BBC confirmed working."
> 
> ...


working for me 
bring on the HD:hurah:


----------



## vangiesk (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm still having problems with the odd TP's Thanks for the update.

I get the ch 480 shows :

"SFS."

...and ch 481 shows the following:

"103 B-Band Even (18V). BBC confirmed working."


----------



## nafl_mangler (Jul 29, 2007)

I am also getting those messages on 480/481 - but I still have the grey screen on 498 despite trying all the troubleshooting tips.


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

Woohoo! Something that works for me - no Grey screen on either channel


----------



## jeffwltrs (Apr 2, 2006)

+1!


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan (Oct 22, 2006)

jimmyv2000 said:


> working for me
> bring on the HD:hurah:


Ditto


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Cripes, I was just about to start supper before my honey gets home from the IT slave mines. Guess it will have to be cous-cous, tonight.

Let me go and look.

*Edit:* 11 minutes later

Yup. Both give me - BBC working OK [or something like that]. Should help with testing for folks having problems.


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

llowrey said:


> I just noticed that ch 480 shows the following:
> 
> "103 B-Band Odd (13V). BBC confirmed working."
> 
> ...


Definitely were not there a couple of hours ago. Working fine for me.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

And in glorious 1080i!! 

Working fine on both here...


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ed Campbell said:


> Cripes, I was just about to start supper before my honey gets home from the IT slave mines. Guess it will have to be cous-cous, tonight.
> 
> Let me go and look.


I know , just when I was about to let it go for the night......Oh Well


----------



## ahatten (May 16, 2007)

Both channels actually work for me also!


----------



## hdfan01 (Feb 1, 2006)

Message does not say which 103 sat. Says 103 B-Band.


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

Me also. Could this mean we are getting closer to the HD Blast Off???


----------



## jeffwltrs (Apr 2, 2006)

We are all hoping!


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

I Might be wrong but didnt someone make a comment about channels 480 and 481 comming on line first. I thought the comment was yesterday, but can not find the thred. Anybody?


----------



## llowrey (May 8, 2007)

The text message is not video but is generated by the receiver. If you bring up the guide you can see that the text is not scaled in the PiG as you would expect it to be if it were video.

So, I'm guessing the receiver is performing some sort of check... but what that is, I don't know. At any rate, the ch 498 is a better test.


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

ahatten said:


> Both channels actually work for me also!


Nice TV 



hdfan01 said:


> Message does not say which 103 sat. Says 103 B-Band.


If it were "the other" 103 satellite, it would say 103 A......


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Did you guys notice the similar channels in the 490s for the other sats?


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

nafl_mangler said:


> I am also getting those messages on 480/481 - but I still have the grey screen on 498 despite trying all the troubleshooting tips.


maybe this is the test for people that actually have equipment setup
correctly for 103b but only get a blank screen on 498


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The 480's have just been turned on in the last few hours... (if that long)


----------



## CoachGibbs (May 23, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Did you guys notice the similar channels in the 490s for the other sats?


You mean the ones for 101, 110 and 119? They've been there for years now.


----------



## Bowtaz3 (Sep 8, 2007)

llowrey said:


> I just noticed that ch 480 shows the following:
> 
> "103 B-Band Odd (13V). BBC confirmed working."
> 
> ...


I get the same messages.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Bowtaz3 said:


> I get the same messages.


And those are the messages you want to see.


----------



## medic4jc7 (May 22, 2007)

Actually its 490,491,492,493, and 494


----------



## lowgolfer (Dec 8, 2006)

what does it mean when one is confirmed and one is not? 481 gets searching for signal


----------



## StanO (Sep 13, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And those are the messages you want to see.


Should they be 1080i? Mine come in as 720p.
Native is on....480p, 720p, 1080i.
Get the black screen on 498.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

Is there supposed to be something other than a black/gray screen with a blue info bar at the bottom saying either "BBC working" or "SFS"? Both say "working" on my system, BTW.

If not, 498 is not the only channel not working right on my system.


----------



## lowgolfer (Dec 8, 2006)

what does it mean when you get searching for signal instead of a confirmation on 481?


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

lowgolfer said:


> what does it mean when one is confirmed and one is not? 481 gets searching for signal


You have good signal strengths on the TPs on one (one that's "working", or 480), and not the other (one that's not, or 481). Or possible that one of the BBCs is defective [if you are using an HR20 & 2 BBCs].


----------



## lowgolfer (Dec 8, 2006)

thanks hd30tv


----------



## hdfan01 (Feb 1, 2006)

dbmaven said:


> Nice TV
> 
> If it were "the other" 103 satellite, it would say 103 A......


My point is, why wouldn' t it say 103b B-Band? (b band converter)


----------



## lowgolfer (Dec 8, 2006)

did a soft reset and now they both work.


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

Getting Both Confirmed.

Still getting a confirm However only in 480 Res Does that matter??
Its only testing the tp's right?


----------



## fratwell (Jul 2, 2005)

Same here...working for both 480 and 481 in 1080 - :grin:


----------



## Rworth7030 (May 25, 2007)

I have (4) h20 - 600 - channel 498 works. (1) hr20 - 700 has a black screen on channel 498. All pass the channel test on 480 and 481. Why don't Directv map channel 201 (Directv basics channel) to 498 to see if moving video and sound go through. Of course it would have to be converted to 16:9 to fill the screen.


----------



## sanborn13 (Dec 23, 2006)

Working on both HR20's here.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

odd not working (channel 480) and is confirmed by my 0s on the odd transponders. Even works. This will help out during tomorrow's customer service call.


----------



## SierraWing (Sep 18, 2007)

480 and 481 fine here ... but in 780p

498 is 1080i


----------



## SierraWing (Sep 18, 2007)

SierraWing said:


> 480 and 481 fine here ... but in 780p
> 
> 498 is 1080i


I mean 720p, obviously...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ahatten said:


> Both channels actually work for me also!


If you look into stream you'll not find on such "channels" any video/audio packets - only short text message what you can read on TV screen. 
Don't name the text service IDs as *CHANNELS* !


----------



## Bellman (Feb 9, 2007)

480 and 481 confirmed!! My signal strengths are coming up very low. Might need a dish alignment , so I better keep my service call that I have scheduled for Sunday.


----------



## SierraWing (Sep 18, 2007)

P Smith said:


> If you look into stream you'll not find on such "channels" any video/audio packets - only short text message what you can read on TV screen.
> Don't name the text service IDs as *CHANNELS* !


I see your point, but I think a case could be made for _If it's listed in the guide, it's a "channel"_. In layspeak, anyway...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Lamer's speak only  !


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Weird thing here for me I THINK. On Channel 498 using Tuner 2 I get a black screen which is consistent with me having very low signals on 103b on that tuner only. However Test Channels 480 and 481 pass on BOTH tuners. Not sure what to think now.


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

Both work for me yippee


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

So what does this all mean ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

medic4jc7 said:


> Actually its 490,491,492,493, and 494


Those have been there for teh better part of two years now.


----------



## hockeynut07 (Sep 21, 2007)

Greetings everyone! Nice to be on a forum with people that are nice to each other.  

Channels 480 and 481 confirmed. 498 has been coming in fine as well.

Let's hope were getting close. You guys really keep on top of things here don't you?

What's the prize for the first post that notices a new HD Channel?


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (May 24, 2007)

Well mine are working. Sounds like they are trying to give us little things to do just to keep us busy until they get them up.


----------



## shadez2270 (Sep 20, 2007)

I get the confirmation message on both channels... however still no joy on 498


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

StanO said:


> Should they be 1080i? Mine come in as 720p.
> Native is on....480p, 720p, 1080i.
> Get the black screen on 498.


They will be at what ever the last resolution you had.

They do not display an image, just an On Screen Display, thus won't alter the resolution


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

oops nvm


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

P Smith said:


> If you look into stream you'll not find on such "channels" any video/audio packets - only short text message what you can read on TV screen.
> Don't name the text service IDs as *CHANNELS* !


Oh dear lord...
They can name them what ever they want..

Because it is in fact a test "channel"....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

djzack67 said:


> So what does this all mean ?


Additional testing points, to see if your setup and systems can properly see the D10 transmissions.


----------



## tpayne105 (Aug 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Additional testing points, to see if your setup and systems can properly see the D10 transmissions.


Earl

You are truly one of the most amazingly patient persons EVER....

Thank you for all you do!!

Todd


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Worked for me...


----------



## sadude39 (Jul 25, 2007)

Both 480 and 481 working just fine for me...as well as 498. My only problem is my signal levels have always been in the 70's. Not sure yet if I need an alignment. Will wait til actual channels come on.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

This is part of the process. The test channels have been up for a while on the existing satellites. This is considered a true test of your ability to see a satellite without worrying about what satellite/transponder the channels you are looking for are on.

A good sign because these are the production test channels. Things are moving...


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Additional testing points, to see if your setup and systems can properly see the D10 transmissions.


Thanks Earl......


----------



## PersMD (Sep 11, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Additional testing points, to see if your setup and systems can properly see the D10 transmissions.


Earl,

Thanks for all you've done today. I can go about my business with the feeling in my heart that we will have some new HD channels this weekend.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> They will be at what ever the last resolution you had.
> 
> They do not display an image, just an On Screen Display, thus won't alter the resolution


Hmmm...switching from a 480p channel, it changes to 1080i. Switching from a 720p channel, it changes to 1080i...it really likes 1080i...both 480 & 481 do.


----------



## mbailey (Dec 20, 2006)

ch 480 shows the following:

"103 B-Band Odd (13V). BBC confirmed working."

ch 481 shows the following:

Searching for signal on Satellite In 1... (771)

"


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

StanO said:


> Should they be 1080i? Mine come in as 720p.
> Native is on....480p, 720p, 1080i.
> Get the black screen on 498.


Ditto here!


----------



## newsbreaker (Sep 14, 2007)

Mine work as well, 498 still does not. Good news!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

syphix said:


> Hmmm...switching from a 480p channel, it changes to 1080i. Switching from a 720p channel, it changes to 1080i...it really likes 1080i...both 480 & 481 do.


I tested this on both TVs and both HR20s. One TV is LCD and is 720p native. Other is SXRD 1080p set that likes 1080i as the default HDMI connection.

Both went to 1080i on 480 and 481. On 490, went to 480i.

Nothing very noteworthy but something to play with while waiting for HBO West and NESN and whatever is coming.


----------



## jrlaw10 (Feb 3, 2007)

Weird day for me on all of this.

This morning: searching for signal on channel 498. Did a RBR and got the 498 HD slide.

Came home from work: still working. Went out to dinner and came back: not working.

Channel 480: no problem. Channel 481: searching for signal. Couple more tries: 480: searching for signal. 481: no problem.

All my transponder signals for 103(b) are 95 and over.

What's going on here? Thanks!!


----------



## n2deep2bn (Feb 22, 2006)

480&481 both confirmed working here but still just getting a grey screen on 498


----------



## chuckrollz (Dec 2, 2006)

got em here, all is good!


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

jrlaw10 said:


> Weird day for me on all of this.
> 
> This morning: searching for signal on channel 498. Did a RBR and got the 498 HD slide.
> 
> ...


Why in the world would you go out to dinner? Now you broke it!


----------



## llowrey (May 8, 2007)

jrlaw10 said:


> Weird day for me on all of this.
> 
> This morning: searching for signal on channel 498. Did a RBR and got the 498 HD slide.
> 
> ...


Sounds like one of your tuners is having a problem. The only way I know of to switch tuners is to change channels three times. Folks here are recommending tuning to 72, 73, then to the channel you want to test.

If your're on tuner 1, changing to ch 72 flips you to tuner 2, changing to 73 flips you to tuner 1 again, and finally tuning to 480 tunes flips you to tuner 2. That only works when you don't have anything recording.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I've got the right messages on 480 and 481. Though, as with some others, the light on the front of my machine showed a 480i signal. But, then again, the light on 498 showed 1080i once and 720p another time.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

mbailey said:


> ch 480 shows the following:
> 
> "103 B-Band Odd (13V). BBC confirmed working."
> 
> ...


I'm the other way around....480 not working, 481 is. 498 is working also. Is there something I need to do, or is this being worked out by D*?


----------



## drisner (Jun 8, 2007)

At the risk of being told I'm pointing out the obvious:

If you are getting just one of 480 & 481 working, make sure you try both channels on both tuners. You might have one bad tuner rather than bad even or odd transponder readings if you are flipping directly from 480 to 481 or vice-versa

So go to 480, then some other channel, then 481, then 480, then some other channel, then 481 again. Assuming nothing is recording, this will test both tuner are both the even & odd transponders.


----------



## wilmot3 (Jul 24, 2007)

if everything is setup right what should u see on these 2 channels?


----------



## rjc (Jan 26, 2006)

I am getting a bbc ready on both 480 and 481, but still getting the grey screen on 498. Is this ok? Or should I be concerned?


----------



## n2deep2bn (Feb 22, 2006)

rjc said:


> I am getting a bbc ready on both 480 and 481, but still getting the grey screen on 498. Is this ok? Or should I be concerned?


I'm getting the same thing and I'm very concerned.


----------



## llowrey (May 8, 2007)

wilmot3 said:


> if everything is setup right what should u see on these 2 channels?


If it's working correctly, you'll see a black screen with the following text on the bottom right side of the screen:

ch 480: "103 B-Band Odd (13V). BBC confirmed working"
ch 481: "103 B-Band Even (18V). BBC confirmed working"

I don't know if this is specific to the HR20 or is also this way for the H20/21.


----------



## jrlaw10 (Feb 3, 2007)

You guys are right....there should be no eating!

Dinner bad...but must feed the wife................

Turning off the box means untold anxiety in the works!

I just ordered some new BBC's just in case. I switched the inputs to the 2 BBC's and got different results.

Who knows!?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Lamer's speak only  !


What did I do to piss you off anyway?


----------



## wilmot3 (Jul 24, 2007)

ok i have tested all even and odd both tuners everything tests fine and do not get anything on 498

I did have it so if i go to 498 and channel down and go back up to 498 it would work then go up channel and go back down it wouldn't work. I reset the receiver know it won't work either way


----------



## jrlaw10 (Feb 3, 2007)

A little help please!! I need a diagnoses. Had 2 BBC's hooked up for several months. When the 499 came on it tested fine and always did whenever accessed.

Today I was able to get the 498 on and off. I think I may have a defective BBC. A little help please with my self-diagnoses.

I go the Ch. 72 then to Ch. 73 then to Ch. 480. Get message that odd BBC is working. Go directly to Ch. 481. Get searching for signal message.

Then I reverse the process: I go the Ch. 72 then to Ch. 73 then to Ch. 481. Get message that even BBC is working. Go directly to Ch. 480. Get searching for signal message.

I may have mixed up the odd and even but you all get the idea. I'm guessing a defective BBC. No problem with the BBC's for months but of course today......!

Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

jrlaw10 said:


> A little help please!! I need a diagnoses. Had 2 BBC's hooked up for several months. When the 499 came on it tested fine and always did whenever accessed.
> 
> Today I was able to get the 498 on and off. I think I may have a defective BBC. A little help please with my self-diagnoses.
> 
> ...


This is my exact same scenario except that I've had 498 fine all day. I know both of my tuners work in general because just last night I recorded two things at once. So 480 and 481 both work, just not one right after the other....

Oh, and I should add that on my H20 both channels work fine (of course there's just one tuner involved there).


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

It does sound like a bad converter, and do not put too much stock in the "old" 499 test, that was not a complete test of the bband, the other half, the actual signal was not there.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Ch 480 and 481 working on both HR20's.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

dan8379 said:


> This is my exact same scenario. I know both of my tuners work in general because just last night I recorded two things at once. So 480 and 481 both work, just not one right after the other....


Both tuners working on the other sats is one thing but both working on this new sat is the thing that these tests are for(and within that both halves of it, even and odd transponders). If you have another converter try it and see what happens.


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

I see the slide on 498.

Get BBC confirmed working on 480 & 481.

Good to go, now bring on the content!


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

I had a grey screen on 498. Tried Refresh Services and now all test channels work perfectly. I'm ready lets go!


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

cjever19 said:


> I see the slide on 498.
> 
> Get BBC confirmed working on 480 & 481.
> 
> Good to go, now bring on the content!


Ditto.


----------



## Ein (Sep 3, 2007)

jrlaw10 said:


> I may have mixed up the odd and even but you all get the idea. I'm guessing a defective BBC. No problem with the BBC's for months but of course today......!
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks.


One way to test if your BBC is bad is to check the signal on the 103(b). If you get zero it's bad. That's how I found out I have a bad BBC.

Call them they will send you a new one.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ein said:


> One way to test if your BBC is bad is to check the signal on the 103(b). If you get zero it's bad. That's how I found out I have a bad BBC.
> 
> Call them they will send you a new one.


I show 16 transponders on 103(b), all of them signal strength of at least 88. Does that mean that both of my BBC converters are ok?


----------



## rjc (Jan 26, 2006)

Tom_S said:


> I had a grey screen on 498. Tried Refresh Services and now all test channels work perfectly. I'm ready lets go!


did you do a soft refresh? or hard refresh?...and by refresh..I suppose you mean resetting the receiver right?...I get the confirmed message on ch 480 and 481, but grey screens on 498, 480, and 481


----------



## wilmot3 (Jul 24, 2007)

Another thing i have done is went to the signal strength and tested it on both tuners all above 88 ......and nothing but a gray screen on 498


----------



## flyingtigerfan (Feb 16, 2005)

No problems here, I'm happy to say. 480, 481, 498 all happy.

Now, if we could just get the Mets and Phillies to lose....a lot....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

LameLefty said:


> What did I do to piss you off anyway?


I'm kidding - it was totally opposite for me - I'd like more technically inclined talk, but 99.999% ppl don't follow it. That's why I proposed use lame terms for the subject.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

Tom_S said:


> I had a grey screen on 498. Tried Refresh Services and now all test channels work perfectly. I'm ready lets go!


Are you talking about refreshing through Directv.com? I remember reading something from Earl about that but can't find the post now. How do you do that?


----------



## rmartinj (Jan 29, 2007)

llowrey said:


> I just noticed that ch 480 shows the following:
> 
> "103 B-Band Odd (13V). BBC confirmed working."
> 
> ...


cool works for me too


----------



## mbailey (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, I have a slimline 5 lnb dish with a WB68 multiswitch. and 2-HR20's. On CH. 480 and 481, I get the following:

ch 480 shows the following:

"103 B-Band Odd (13V). BBC confirmed working."

ch 481 shows the following:

Searching for signal on Satellite In 1... (771)

I get 498 fine on both tuners.

On Sat 103b I get the following signals on both HR 20's

37 0 31 0 35 0 26 0
35 12 28 0 29 0 NA NA
32 NA NA NA NA 0 NA NA
NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

Any Ideas about what I need to do. I have a roof mounted dish and a 15/12 pitch roof so I can't adjust it myself.

Can I call Directv about a realignment, or are they going to ignore this since D10 is not technically live?

#557613

Thanks for the help.


----------



## flyingtigerfan (Feb 16, 2005)

dan8379 said:


> Are you talking about refreshing through Directv.com? I remember reading something from Earl about that but can't find the post now. How do you do that?


You have to login to the site, go to customer service, then troubleshooting, and then the refresh services link. You will be given the option of refreshing, some, none, or all of your receivers.


----------



## flyingtigerfan (Feb 16, 2005)

mbailey said:


> OK, I have a slimline 5 lnb dish with a WB68 multiswitch. and 2-HR20's. On CH. 480 and 481, I get the following:
> 
> ch 480 shows the following:
> 
> ...


I'd call for a realignment. I think they'll take care of you on that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Oh dear lord...
> They can name them what ever they want..
> 
> Because it is in fact a test "channel"....


Sure.

But known what is it do not force to be in inexperienced crowd.

Too cheap to buy .


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

AOK on 480, 481 & 498.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

flyingtigerfan said:


> You have to login to the site, go to customer service, then troubleshooting, and then the refresh services link. You will be given the option of refreshing, some, none, or all of your receivers.


Well, this didn't seem to take care of the problem. I guess I'll just ride the storm out and see if it's corrected on the D* side.


----------



## JLF (Aug 23, 2007)

dan8379 said:


> I show 16 transponders on 103(b), all of them signal strength of at least 88. Does that mean that both of my BBC converters are ok?


No one else replied so I will.

I believe on the HR20 you would need to do the signal test on both tuners. If you have 1 good BBC and one bad BBC, you may get signals if it only tests the good.

Someone else can probably advise better than myself how to do this as I do not have the HR20.


----------



## josejrp (May 5, 2007)

Tried them. Both worked like a charm.

I have a HR20-100(black) with a Zinwell 6x8 Multi-Switch WB68 a few feet from the receiver, and a Slimline switch. The HR20-100 is connected via HDMI to a Sony SXRD TV.

Bring on the HD!


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

JLF said:


> No one else replied so I will.
> 
> I believe on the HR20 you would need to do the signal test on both tuners. If you have 1 good BBC and one bad BBC, you may get signals if it only tests the good.
> 
> Someone else can probably advise better than myself how to do this as I do not have the HR20.


I was actually wondering about that...how do you test each tuner?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

P Smith said:


> I'm kidding - it was totally opposite for me - I'd like more technically inclined talk, but 99.999% ppl don't follow it. That's why I proposed use lame terms for the subject.


Oh good! I can't imagine having made you mad by anything I wrote. Now let's have a virtual beer together . . . :goodjob:


----------



## Skins Fan (Sep 18, 2007)

OK, but if you don't get one or the other 480 or 481, does that mean the BBC is bad? I have replaced the BBC and I still cannot get the 13v odd transponders. Gotta be some other problem including possible recvr firmware. Have checked all of the cables plus 99 is getting all transponders w/high signals and it is the same LNB.


----------



## dmilam (Aug 16, 2006)

mbailey said:


> OK, I have a slimline 5 lnb dish with a WB68 multiswitch. and 2-HR20's. On CH. 480 and 481, I get the following:
> 
> ch 480 shows the following:
> 
> ...


Do you have an OTA antenna with a diplexer? I had similar numbers until I removed the OTA. 
Try changing to tuner 2 and see if you get better numbers.


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

Ok, I am good on the 480 and 481, still grey screen of death on 498.........HR20-700........


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok, another question: if it appears that perhaps one of the BBC connectors is bad, is there any way to determine which one? I guess I could just order two new ones and replace them both, but don't want to if one is fine.


----------



## jrlaw10 (Feb 3, 2007)

Weirder and weirder.

480 = OK

481 = Searching

498 = now OK

Satellite 103 (b) 0's on both tuners on all transponders.

Had 95's before and no 498.

Something strange is going on.

Ordered new BBC's just in case.


----------



## ams30gts (Sep 10, 2007)

all seem to be working fine

480, 481 and 498


----------



## Tyrate (Oct 5, 2005)

Didn't they say that they were having spot beaming issues with H-10, maybe that's why you only have one good signal coming in. I have the same problem here I doubt we all have alignment issues but I also do have a diplexer that may have something to do with it. If that's the case that would opens up a whole new bag of worms. I'll ride it out and see what happens, I'm assuming this maybe part of the problem why we have no HD.


----------



## birdman1 (Nov 19, 2006)

They all work for me. Bring it on!


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

Working here in Buffalo,NY


----------



## Spin (Sep 21, 2006)

Both work and I'm getting a little excited


----------



## rjc (Jan 26, 2006)

480 and 481 working fine but grey screen on 498 with my HR20-700
480, 481 and 498 working fine on my H20.

so do we know if this is a HR20 software issue? or are we fine even though I am getting a grey screen on 498 with my HR20?


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

I've got all 3 channels coming up fine.


----------



## mbailey (Dec 20, 2006)

dmilam said:


> Do you have an OTA antenna with a diplexer? I had similar numbers until I removed the OTA.
> Try changing to tuner 2 and see if you get better numbers.


No OTA, No Diplexers. Have changed tuners with little or no difference.

Just called Directv for a Sat adjustment. Will be here Monday AM. Free of Charge.

Spoke to the rep regarding signal strength. The D10 transponders are working and if you don't see a good signal, you should call D* and CSR will help. Either determine switch, BBC, or Dish issues.

Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Both work on both tuners here. Let's see some actual HD channels!


----------



## evad (Sep 18, 2007)

480-481-498 all good on my h20 in Buffalo ny


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Sure.
> 
> But known what is it do not force to be in inexperienced crowd.
> 
> Too cheap to buy .


You totally lost me with this reply. Maybe it's my advancing age with early onset dimentia? Could you please explain?


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

I think we should get a poll going on these test channel results. Maybe it'll be helpful for those who are having problems.

I had success on all three channels.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Gmaxx said:


> I think we should get a poll going on these test channel results. Maybe it'll be helpful for those who are having problems.
> 
> I had success on all three channels.


Which dish do you have. I have the first 5LNB dish, AT9.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

evad said:


> 480-481-498 all good on my h20 in Buffalo ny


:welcome_s fellow WNYer!


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

lwilli201 said:


> Which dish do you have. I have the first 5LNB dish, AT9.


I have the Slimline Dish AU-9


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

I have both 

HR20-700.......480 GOOD...481 GOOD...498 GOOD

HR20-100.......480 GOOD...481 GOOD...498 BADDD

I have tried rebooting soft and hard but its a no go for channel 498 on my HR20-100!!!!!


----------



## bkmkdtx1 (Aug 19, 2006)

3 HR20-700's-->All tests channels are good


----------



## ColdCase (Sep 10, 2007)

480-481-498 all good on h20 in NH, signal levels range from 75 to 85 across all 16 103b transponders. Year old slim-line dish, W68 multi-switch, and rev 2 BBC.


----------



## jrlaw10 (Feb 3, 2007)

498 goes from good to bad to good to bad every 5 minutes.

I need to get a life.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

dan8379 said:


> Ok, another question: if it appears that perhaps one of the BBC connectors is bad, is there any way to determine which one? I guess I could just order two new ones and replace them both, but don't want to if one is fine.


Replace them both, especially if you have the older type that came in a box with the coax folded back on itself. The new ones are packed without kinking the coax.


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

Is there any chance of DVR'ing 480 & 481 so I can catch up tomorrow on what I missed overnight?


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

I had to work really late. We had a last minute crisis at the office.

On a Friday. 

I just got home and...

HR20-700 and HR20-100;
Tuner 1 and tuner 2 on both; channels 480, 481, and 498:
Check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, and check.

 

So, bring on the HD!!!!!!


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Think of the fun we would have missed if everything would have lit up on the 19th!

All good here on both HR20's and the H21.

I can't believe how exicted I am to get test channels...

- Craig


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

I also worked late tonight but these 480/481/488 posts made the day go fast! Got home and good to go on all 3 channels and H20 and HR20-700.

I should also mention I'm diplexing OTA on both the HR20 and H20 right after the W68. So the "theory" seems to be holding water.


----------



## notnufbw (Dec 10, 2006)

H20: 480, 481, 498 all show "searching for signal". H20 and HR20 in other rooms are testing okay on all 3 channels. Slimline dish, Zinwell 68 multiswitch, BBC's installed correctly and tested okay for 499 in recent past.

VR


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

crabtrp said:


> Is there any chance of DVR'ing 480 & 481 so I can catch up tomorrow on what I missed overnight?


Record them. Maybe if you stare at it long enough, there's some kind rorshach inkblot message you see indicating the launch date.


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

We also have test channels on 490, 491, 492, 493 and 494.


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

mikeny said:


> Record them. Maybe if you stare at it long enough, there's some kind rorshach inkblot message you see indicating the launch date.


My wife has started to complain, she "want's to watch something else", I tell her to shut the hell up, this is history we are watching.


----------



## lman (Dec 21, 2006)

I love the dolby audio. It almost blew me off the couch.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

crabtrp said:


> My wife has started to complain, she "want's to watch something else", I tell her to shut the hell up, this is history we are watching.


:lol:


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

lman said:


> I love the dolby audio. It almost blew me off the couch.


You sure it wasn't the Taco Bell dinner? :grin:


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

crabtrp said:


> My wife has started to complain, she "want's to watch something else", I tell her to shut the hell up, this is history we are watching.


:lol:


----------



## KCCardsfan (Apr 18, 2007)

480, 481, 498, all working for me.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

103 B-Band Odd (13V). BBC confirmed working."

...and ch 481 shows the following:

"103 B-Band Even (18V). BBC confirmed working.

channel 498 working


----------



## rjanson (Sep 5, 2007)

Happy (and a bit surprised) to report I've got all three...


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

crabtrp said:


> My wife has started to complain, she "want's to watch something else", I tell her to shut the hell up, this is history we are watching.


:stickman: :stickman: :stickman: :stickman: :stickman: :stickman:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I am curious why these two channels don't show up as HD channels in the guide, since I am getting them both at 1080i. Does anyone have an answer for that?


----------



## JLF (Aug 23, 2007)

smiddy said:


> I am curious why these two channels don't show up as HD channels in the guide, since I am getting them both at 1080i. Does anyone have an answer for that?


They are not actually in any res. The reciever will stay in whatever res you were on previously. All they are is an internal test performed by the reciever and it displays the results as an info banner. They are not actual 'channels' from the satellite.

At least that is my understanding of it.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

JLF said:


> They are not actually in any res. The reciever will stay in whatever res you were on previously. All they are is an internal test performed by the reciever and it displays the results as an info banner. They are not actual 'channels' from the satellite.
> 
> At least that is my understanding of it.


Humm, I'll have to recheck that since I thought I went there from ESPNHD, which is native 720p and it switched to 1080i...I'll recheck to be sure. Weird since I thought native would put it into whatever is being broadcasted, however to your point this is a test that is setup within the receiver, not a broadcast signal per say.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

crabtrp said:


> My wife has started to complain, she "want's to watch something else", I tell her to shut the hell up, this is history we are watching.


That's funny. For some reason my wife refused to watch at all. Women.


----------



## deepthinker (Jan 6, 2006)

Two HR20's running 0x19a via WB68, one component, one HDMI, both fixed 1080i. Both boxes are getting 480, 481, and 498 with current TP ratings from 84-95!!!! Let's fire up the new HD!!


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

Fenway said:


> We also have test channels on 490, 491, 492, 493 and 494.


And channels 96 & 97 - both have been there for a couple of days, showing seaching for signal.


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm having no problems with my HR20-100 and my H20-100.

Who-Hoo!


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

crabtrp said:


> My wife has started to complain, she "want's to watch something else", I tell her to shut the hell up, this is history we are watching.


How was sleeping on the couch last night?


----------



## johnd55 (Mar 29, 2007)

AOK here in Salem:dance: :icon_da:


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

crabtrp said:


> My wife has started to complain, she "want's to watch something else", I tell her to shut the hell up, this is history we are watching.


!rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Happy to report the test channels work here in SoCal. Mrs. Shadow is just rolling her eyes.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

mhking said:


> How was sleeping on the couch last night?


:thats:


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Happy to report the test channels work here in SoCal. Mrs. Shadow is just rolling her eyes.


Even my very understanding wife is starting to get a little upset... First it was testing signal strengths during commercials, now I've added 480, 481, and 498 to the list. It was cool when I could get back before the show started again, but I think I'm starting to push the envelope.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 3, 2006)

So, I just checked my systems... The H20 is working fine...but the HR20 is working fine on 480 and 481, but I get a black screen on 498...and I've done the whole Channel 72, then 73, then 498 trick.

I've looked around...but not sure if there's something I should do.


----------



## dakeeney (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm not getting any slide show but I do get the congrats screen!!!!!


----------



## PersMD (Sep 11, 2007)

dakeeney said:


> I'm not getting any slide show but I do get the congrats screen!!!!!


That's the only slide in the "show"


----------



## MiamiPhins (May 28, 2007)

Earl, anything new we can try to resolve this problem? I feel like we need a more organized effort to rule some stuff out. Should we unplug our multiswitches and try it without it? I definitely don't want to miss out on the new channels when they launch. So the sooner we can resolve this issue we can move on to getting more HD. We need a SWAT team organized in the Chat Room to help nail down this issue.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

ok i get a good message on these channels but i still have a black screen on 498


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

if 480, 481, and 498 are working... is there any reason to continue checking them? or am i good?


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

No. Yes.


----------



## TreyS (Aug 22, 2006)

I get 480, 481 and 498 on my HR20-700 with the 5-lmb slimline and WB multiswitch with 103(b) TPs in the 88-96 range for both tuners. 

I also got up at 2:41am ET to check 9300 and 9301 but those channels weren't available.

I assume I'm good to go...flip the switch D*!!


----------



## diggumsmax (Sep 12, 2006)

On 480 and 481 I get the message saying saying the odd and even transponders are ok but the screen is still grey behind the blue box with the message. Is this normal? Its the same grey screen I get on 498 and I still haven't gotten 498 to work properly and I've tried every trick I've read about here. I'm getting between 88 and 95 on all transponders on 103b.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

diggumsmax said:


> On 480 and 481 I get the message saying saying the odd and even transponders are ok but the screen is still grey behind the blue box with the message. Is this normal?


Yes, completely. It's not really a "channel" in the sense of having a video signal or sound.



> Its the same grey screen I get on 498 and I still haven't gotten 498 to work properly and I've tried every trick I've read about here. I'm getting between 88 and 95 on all transponders on 103b.


What kind of multiswitch are you using, if any?


----------



## diggumsmax (Sep 12, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Yes, completely. It's not really a "channel" in the sense of having a video signal or sound.
> 
> What kind of multiswitch are you using, if any?


Zinwell WB68. Two HR20-700's and both get a grey screen on 498 but both pass even and odd trandsponders on 103b on 480 and 481. Tried everything from RBR, pause and fast foward trick, trying the channel on both tuners and even re-downloading the software at boot to see if that would help. Really wish I didn't miss the window to test those two channels the other night but I'm sure I'm not the only one. Hopefully they will have another chance to test channels or better yet they actually launch and if I have problems I can figure them out then. Its funny how I got everything so long ago so when these channels launched I thought I would be good to go but there still seems to be some issues. Hopefully the problem is not with my setup but we will see.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

480, 481 498 All good


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Test 498 on 3 HR20-700 DVR's and 1 H20-600 receiver at 9am today - all good.

Checked again now (1:40pm EDT) - now none see the channel at all.


----------



## beakor (May 29, 2007)

dont know if its related to this testing or not - was watching my h20 this morning it was fine, went to see if it had the new test channels on and it had no channels in guide. The only channel it had was 0-0. It was set to all channels. If this is in the wrong thread I appologize

Chris


----------



## Scooter22 (Jun 22, 2007)

I left 498 on since about 7:00 AM (central) before I left for work this morning and I came home to find it was still up and running fine. I hit channel down (376) then up (605) and then pressed 498 and I got a blank screen. Channel 498 always worked for me. Perhaps this shut down at the same time that they flipped the switch for 9300 and 9301? Oh, 9300 and 9301 work great! 

Scooter


----------



## beakor (May 29, 2007)

I lost my 498 when 9300&9301 went live, both hr20 and h20. Always had it, they must have turned it off for now.


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

Getting all Test channels on my HR20-700. Went to my sisters house last night, and checked thier system, they are also getting all Test Channels.


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

I was getting all the channels fine until about 10:45 (eastern) last night, when 9300 went to the 721 screen.


----------



## BWELL316 (Jun 2, 2007)

Channel 9300 is still NFLN I see, I do wonder what the "Directv itx1026" in the upperleft hand corner means and why there is an "NHL"(NO not a misprint, National Hockey League) logo in the lower right. Also the audio is horrific. 9301 coming fine, though.


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

I couldn't really do anything with the test channels until last night as I had to replace my multiswitch. Once that was done, all the test channels (498/480/481/9300/9301) came up fine on my 2 H20s. But, despite getting all the other test channels on my HR20-700, I was unable to get 498. I tried all the tricks listed, but all I got was a gray screen.

I tried again just now, and now my HR20 gets 498, in addition to all the others. I didn't change anything in my setup or in the box configuration from the last time I tried last night. It just started to work.

Maybe whatever problems they had are getting solved.


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

I had received 498 through all the tests until last night. (I wasn't around for the A&E test; I have to go to work sometime, y'know) When I got home from work (about 1:15 a.m.) I tried the channels, and could not get anything on 498. All the other channels (480/481/9300/9301) worked. 

Same thing this morning. 

As of now, 498 came back in for me -- all five test channels are now available for me to watch.


----------



## Azdeadwood (Aug 18, 2007)

mhking said:


> I had received 498 through all the tests until last night. (I wasn't around for the A&E test; I have to go to work sometime, y'know) When I got home from work (about 1:15 a.m.) I tried the channels, and could not get anything on 498. All the other channels (480/481/9300/9301) worked.
> 
> Same thing this morning.
> 
> As of now, 498 came back in for me -- all five test channels are now available for me to watch.


I never received 498 on my HR20-700 until just now. I am so relieved!
Like you I'm getting all 5 channels on all of my equipment. HR20-100, HR20-700 and 2 H20-600's.


----------



## HDMike (Dec 15, 2006)

I have two HR20-700's. Both on the same Slimline dish, multiswitch, and software (19a). Any idea why one would stop receiving 498 while the other worked OK? The BBC tests on 480/481 show OK, and 498 worked before yesterday. The one that doesn't work is only about 2 months old where the other is about 9 months old. 

Has anyone else with 2 or more HR20's encountered this?

Mike


----------

